# Crested Gecko egg sizes and twins



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok, this is a question for anyone that may know a little more about the possibilty of twins with crested geckos. Now weve all seen the co-joined twins and mutations, ive only ever seen 1 actual pair of twins from a crestie egg but never seen the egg sizes for comparison, 

below is some pics of eggs we currently have incubating, thought id share and see what people have to say abuot them. 
Personally im baffled at the size differences and quite intriqued as to what will come out in a months time!

Firstly... 

below is an eggs layed last week compared to an egg that was layed in march. (the march egg has aprox 2 weeks left before it hatches as they at the temp in my room, they take between 85 and 100 days to hatch)
The egg is aprox double the size and thats to be expected. It is roughly the same size as most eggs that are layed and about the same size as the rest of them near hatching week.










the next pic, is a comparison between the fresh egg, the egg layed in march, and then the egg in question, that was layed in april... its just... well huge in comparison and ive not seen anything like it with any other of the eggs weve had. 










lastly, a comparison between the fresh, and the large. 










This came from my Blonde and Halloween pairing. 

















Just experimenting to see what they might produce. 

Any thoughts?

and of course ill keep you posted :2thumb:


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

no one heard of anything about twins in cresties then i take it lol


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Not heard or experienced anything with twins in cresties but this does look interesting!

Have you candled it to see if you can see two silhouettes?

Fingers crossed for you for twins or one huge healthy baby and not conjoined/deformed twins : victory:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Same here...have never seen it before. That is definately a huge egg though. Was this a double clutch or just the one egg?

Out of curiosity have you weighed it?


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

i have indeed weighed it, i think the two babies that just hatched were 1.6 and 1.7g's eggs from a different female, 
egg 1 in the pic (latest) is 1.9 grams, the one about to ahtch is now 2.5 grams, the big egg is 3.6 grams and still got nearlly a month left before it hatches. 
The female that these eggs are coming from is producing bigger eggs than all my other females normally, not 1 egg has been of similar size to the other females, but this one is still nearlly a 3rd larger than all her other eggs if not more. 

As for candeling the egg... its kinda hard to make out, it looks relitively normal some times, (well as to what id expect from an egg of this incubation age) but at other times, maybe just different light, it just.. well cant quite explain. it dont look quite normal
it may just be a greedy gecko that likes alot of room. who knows...

oh and it was a double clutch, 2 eggs, but the other egg from the clutch is abuot 2/3 - 3/4 the size


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Well it will be very interesting to see what comes out and hopefully it will be a nice big healthy hatchling.

I recently had a female lay just the one egg. It looked much bigger than normal so I weighed it out of curiosity to compare with my other eggs. This one weighed 2.28g on the day of laying. Her previous egg at a month old weighed 2.15g. The next egg from her that was due to hatch a week later weighed 2.85g. This one hatched today and the hatchling weighed 1.78grams.

Still no where near the size of yours though. I don't honestly think I've ever come across one that size before. She must of had a hell of job passing that and another one...poor girl.


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

well shes managed to lay 6 eggs now of which have been bigger than your average crestie egg. But she seems to manage it fine. Althuogh, i did watch her lay her latest too 2 nights ago, and afterwards, she just sat in her lay box with her head hanging out the entrance and just chilled for 15 mins, so it obviously takes it out of her. 
She gets back to normal straight after that though so shes seemingly fine from it. 

I think if she ended up laying one super mega combined egg... combing these 2 together... well id hate to think!

Ill reply on here when it hatches anyway and let people know what happens.


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm not surprised she needed a rest bless her lol So is Mum quite big herself?

Can't wait to see what pops out for you.


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

shes not overly big no. Quite normal in my opinion. Shes about 40 grams so nothing out the ordinary. Not wider etc or anyway standing out different. 
anyway.... 3 and half weeks to go by my count, gna be an annoyingly anticipating wait!


----------



## kezzbag (Jan 16, 2011)

aww.good luck!.....you so have to put up pics when they/ it hatches


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

kezzbag said:


> aww.good luck!.....you so have to put up pics when they/ it hatches


will do!


----------



## lambo187 (Dec 1, 2009)

Most cases of twin crested geckos are usualy conjoined but there has been this one not too long ago :2thumb:

Twins !!! - The Pangea Forums - Crested Geckos & More


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah thats the one i heard about lol. will be intersting to see what happens


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

quick update... when i posted on the 16th the big egg weighed 3.6 grams.... as of 2 mins ago it weighed 4.2grams. still got a couple of weeks to go as well. its not due until the 10th of july


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

I did read an old post on Pangea about this, someone had a clutch of cresty eggs that weighed 6.7g each after 2 months incubation - unfortunately they didn't ever say what the babies that came out of those eggs weighed.


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

sarasin said:


> I did read an old post on Pangea about this, someone had a clutch of cresty eggs that weighed 6.7g each after 2 months incubation - unfortunately they didn't ever say what the babies that came out of those eggs weighed.


well heres hoping. at the rate its growing it'l be 5grams before whatever is in it hatches


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

jasont21 said:


> well heres hoping. at the rate its growing it'l be 5grams before whatever is in it hatches


God luck with the egg, it will interesting to see if its an extra large cresty hatchling - or TWINS


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

sarasin said:


> God luck with the egg, it will interesting to see if its an extra large cresty hatchling - or TWINS


or a mess


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

jasont21 said:


> or a mess


No - think positive :2thumb:


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

sarasin said:


> No - think positive :2thumb:


lol i know. im sure whatever it is it'l be good


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

jasont21 said:


> quick update... when i posted on the 16th the big egg weighed 3.6 grams.... as of 2 mins ago it weighed 4.2grams. still got a couple of weeks to go as well. its not due until the 10th of july


It's going to be a long couple of weeks waiting to see what pops out. Will keep my fingers crossed that it/they are nice and healthy for you.



sarasin said:


> I did read an old post on Pangea about this, someone had a clutch of cresty eggs that weighed 6.7g each after 2 months incubation - unfortunately they didn't ever say what the babies that came out of those eggs weighed.


Crikey....what a size :gasp: Such a shame though that they never updated.


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

another weigh in... it has increased .1g each day since the last weigh and is now 4.7 grams... so if that stays the same for the remaining time, it will be nearer the 6g mark... this thigns putting weight on faster than my big females!


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

ok... so this morning we have a new hatchling! 
Pics will follow but it was only 1 hatchling, just a massive one. So good news on the healthy front at least - was still hoping for twins lol....


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

have you hatched any halloweens yet?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Grats on the hatchling!  -waits for pics-


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats! Shame it wasn't twinnies but a health hatchling is the most important thing xo


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> have you hatched any halloweens yet?


No halloween paired hatchlings will be available for a few months. Unless this gecko that hatched, or its clutchmate which is due in the next 24 hours gets darker as it grows and becomes a possible halloween. Hard to say as its the first time ive had hatchlings from leyla. 



imitebmike said:


> Grats on the hatchling!  -waits for pics-


 Thanks  Pics below




James_and_Hana said:


> Congrats! Shame it wasn't twinnies but a health hatchling is the most important thing xo


Yeh is a shame but def agree on the healthyness!


Ok pics as promised


Firstly, the actual gecko. 










Next 2 pics are L4 and the new gecko L5. These are comparison pics just so you get an idea of how much bigger it is. Not a massive difference, but noticeable. 

L4 is a week old, L5 hatched this morning. (L4 unfired partial pin)




















enjoy!


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Congrats on the new hatchling, did you weigh him/her ? Just wondered how how heavy the new one was


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

sarasin said:


> Congrats on the new hatchling, did you weigh him/her ? Just wondered how how heavy the new one was


just over the 2g range


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

jasont21 said:


> just over the 2g range


Decent size then


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

sarasin said:


> Decent size then


yeah. although was expecting bigger considering the weight of the egg lol. Cant complain tho, its looking pretty healthy. Looking forward to seeing its clutchmate now :2thumb:


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

lol.... talk of the devil. its just hatched


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Congratulations. I'm really pleased to see that you've had a lovely healthy hatchling :2thumb:


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

it was no.6 of this years clutches. still got 12 to go....


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Congrats on clutchmate hatching


----------

